# Breast cancer barrel-racing fund raiser



## tirediron (Jul 5, 2009)

On Saturday the 4th of July, the local Gymkhana club held the  Ride for Survival; a breast-cancer barrel-racing fundraiser.  Since this is the first time I've covered an event like this, I'd appreciate input and thoughts on the overall result.  That is (and especially if you're a horsey person), are these the 'right' sorts of images?  Should I have more zoomed out?  Zoomed in?  Or??

The horsey people can view the full gallery (60+ images) here:  http://www.johnsphotography.ca/run_for_survival.html

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





10





11


----------



## doogan (Jul 8, 2009)

I think you've done an excellent job. Really fast-
paced stuff like this is very hard to do, but I
think you've pulled it off admirably.

Bob
______________________________________
http://www.squidoo.com/child-photography-business
http://www.squidoo.com/pet-photography


----------



## SpunkyKid (Jul 9, 2009)

These are really amazing, you've done a really great job with these photos : ]


----------



## tirediron (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks very much!


----------



## Nicholas James Photo (Jul 9, 2009)

Good job for a good cause


----------



## jmthompson (Jul 10, 2009)

Those are some great action shots!  Here are a few tips that might help on the actual barrel racing shots, from both a barrel racer and a photographer:
- position yourself kneeling down along the fence so you have a view at the second barrel if possible; this is usually the best turn
- the first barrel is usually not a good barrel to shoot on, as some horses aren't settled down yet and aren't turning good
- most riders aren't going to buy pictures showing them knocking down barrels!  They want good, tight turns showing their horse in good form and making them look good!  Just remember, most barrel racers are girls, and they want to look good!
- After shooting the 2nd barrel, the leap the horse makes when leaving the 3rd barrel can make a dramatic shot
- whether it is another gymkhana game or barrels... if poles, flag race, whatever, try to have a pole, or a barrel, in the photo to give it context.  Photo 4 is great because of the tight crop so the focus is on the expressions and intensity, but #3 needs some context, ie if there was a barrel in the picture, it would give us an idea of what she was doing.  

These are all just my personal observations after being on both sides!  

I haven't had a chance to shoot a lot of barrels lately, but here is a link to a few of my barrel shots if you would like to check them out.
Thompson Photography - Spearfish, South Dakota : photos : 8/23/08 ~ Barrel Racing @ Central States Fair

I hope that gives you some tips you can use!  I grew up doing gymkhana; definitely a great time and I sure do miss it!!!


----------



## tirediron (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks very much for the input. I'll check out your gallery when I get home; Smugmug is blocked at work.

Good point on the tipping barrels; that's my addiction to "the moment" showing through. I'll definitely be taking those points for action when I shoot them again.
John


----------



## GeneralBenson (Jul 10, 2009)

I think they're all very well done, but I'm not much of a horse person, so they're just great pictures, that don't mean anything to me.  

But the last one of the guy flipping over the railing?  That's cool as hell!  I love that shot.  Great job.  Way to find the interesting things going on besides the main event!


----------

